# HGTV EXTREME Halloween again



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I was just looking through HGTV and looks like once again they will do a rerun on Oct 29th of the HGTV Extreme Halloween show. Ugggggggggggg its time for a new one, but so far I havent seen anything posted about folks being contacted. Wonder why they will not do a new one. 
Well anyway for those who missed seeing it air back in 2004, it will be showing again on Oct 29th.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

here is the link
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/spcl_prsntn/episode/0,1806,HGTV_3909_34650,00.html


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My favorite green witch will be on again. alright, I will be watching.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've had it in my Tivo for the past two years now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I never did see it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You didn't. I have a copy of it on my sinisterspace. You need to get out more. But I only have wormyT's part. video on the bottom left.

http://hauntspace.com/profile.php?id=23


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I never saw it, ill have to watch it this time!!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I've not seen it before either - my satellite package is too basic for HGTV. I really enjoyed watching wormyT's part though! That was awesome! Thanks for pointing us to your hauntspace DT (which is looking really cool too)!


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

I've had that episode saved, on Tivo, from last year. Watch it all the time.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I've seen the wormyt clip, but I've never seen the whole show. I guess I'll have to record it.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

here are some pics from back in 2004 Sept 16th when HGTV came and took video of me and my friends and my haunt.....
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I missed it when it was on! So I will be TiVoing it this year! I watched the part on DT's HauntSpace and it was great! That is what I dream my yard will be! That is why I keep plugging away! 

Thanks WormyT, for all the inspiration you've given me!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You'd think they would make a new Extreme Halloween. I mean, there are a lot of people out there that are constantly upgrading their haunts every year either by coming up with a new ideas or making it more extreme. HGTV should do their homework in making a new Extreme Halloween show. They would be suprised.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes I agree DW, that would be a very good idea for them to do!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Isn't that for sure!
Maybe they just don't realize it. With the increase in haunting shows on all of the channels you'd think it would tip them off. 
I'm going to visit their site and see if there is a contact place and request more Halloween specials! Indoor and outdoor.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/shows_rxr/episode/0,1806,HGTV_3881_22824,00.html

Here's the Room By Room episodes. Does anyone know if these are new for this year or been around? I've only seen this show a few times.

I guess this page has all the Room By Room stuff:
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/pac_ctnt_988/text/0,,HGTV_22056_36458,00.html
from costumes to decorating to food.
Not too shabby.

Looks like 8 pages of ideas and projects. Some are pretty good. Some of course are cheesy, but I could scare 'em up a bit! 
http://web.hgtv.com/hgtv/web/search...l?searchString=halloween&searchType=Aggregate
and
http://web.hgtv.com/hgtv/web/search...tring=halloween episodes&searchType=Aggregate
which is pretty much more of the same, just in a different order.

So, from what I've seen, there are lots of Halloween ideas, tips and tricks spread out through all of their shows, but no specific yard or house haunt specials. We definitely need to wake HGTV up!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We've actually been contacted by HGTV for a show called "Whats With That Spooky Halloween House" to be aired next season. We've spoken to the show's producers, sent them all of the required photos, questionaire and hopefully we'll get picked!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> We've actually been contacted by HGTV for a show called "Whats With That Spooky Halloween House" to be aired next season. We've spoken to the show's producers, sent them all of the required photos, questionaire and hopefully we'll get picked!


Congrats, kevin! Your haunt looks great and it's for a good cause! Good luck!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> We've actually been contacted by HGTV for a show called "Whats With That Spooky Halloween House" to be aired next season. We've spoken to the show's producers, sent them all of the required photos, questionaire and hopefully we'll get picked!


We were also contacted by HGTV for this show. I'm not sure when they will decide, but it would be cool to be included. 
Nightshade was contacted, as well.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It was this episode of Extreme Halloween that inspired me to take my decorating to the next level. Tough to live up to, though.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never seen it, im looking forward to it.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Just caught your segment WormyT, very nice! Hope they do a newer one at some point.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

does the guy who did the pirate ship the flying banshee have a website?


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I ended up watching this again last night. The funny thing is I seen some of wormy's photo's on the internet, probably here, and I said last night "I seen that chick somewhere when I was searching thru". Sure enough I put two and two together. Duh.. Nice job. That was a good segment.


----------

